
John De Goes: “Scala is receding on numerous observable measures” - AheadOfTime295
https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/8xreuv/keynote_the_last_hope_for_scalas_infinity_war/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17502346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17502346)

------
cphoover
Good speech. Accurate criticisms of Scala. And good goal for the future. Focus
on being the practical fp language for working devs.

